# Silicon Oasis? Where else?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I've been doing some research, and Silicon Oasis came up as a good place to live. I was told International City is cheaper but that you can smell the sewage treatment plant, which doesn't sound very nice. Especially if it really goes to 48 C as someone else posted.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------

